# Opinion on furry dragon fursuits?



## Flarveon (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay, so I have a furry dragon suit which I just bought, Cynder the Dragon! (pictured below)
So whats your opinion on fluffy dragons like this? Prefer these or scalesuits? Please tell me!

Youtube video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npsUXc6PgZQ

(picture from before being sent)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 17, 2010)

Personally I find the look of an all out furry dragon rediculous.  It does not mean I'll treat a person like shit or something just because they have a furry furry dragon costume. It's just a personal thing...I personally would just like to see more suit makers experimenting with different techniques and materials so scalie costumes look like scalies.

I understand most people go for the use of fur on dragon costumes because it's easier than experimenting to try to create the effect of looking scaled. But for serious, why can't people be a little more open to getting those creative juices flowing and do dragons great justice in form of a costume? Then again I'm just a purist asshole when it comes to dragons. I don't even really like my own first attempt at a dragon suit even though most other people do.

That's what a remake is for.

But that my opinion. Don't take it too personally.

Non offensive version I think: I think people should open their minds to experimenting with different things. Fur may be the easy way but it's not the only way. So far I've tried polar fleece....and even though I didn't do it because I didn't have an airbrush at the time, one could use the airbrush to make a scale pattern if you are artsy enough. Or you could do what I am doing for my next attempt at a scale-suit. I'm going more of a suede route, and doing something with fabric paint. Tedious as hell but who knows. It might just give me that scale effect I'm looking for in my personal costume.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 17, 2010)

I rather like them, but I prefer furry type dragons over their scale parts anyway so a furry suit just makes me assume the dragon character is furry. 

If the fur is meant to be scales and such then I think I agree with trpdwarf


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Mar 17, 2010)

Well, my fursona is a Luck Dragon, they have both fur AND scales, so my suit is furry but with scales on it.. I like furry dragon suits if they're Eastern dragons, 'cause Eastern dragons do have fur, sometimes feathers, but they have scales too, Western dragon fursuits should atleast immitate the look of scales IMO though, with air brushing or something, otherwise it just looks like a mascot costume or a plushie, some look great though.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 17, 2010)

The fluffier, the better.

But take that with a grain of salt; I AM a Border Collie.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 17, 2010)

I prefer ones made from fur to "scales", but shorter fur looks better.


----------



## quayza (Mar 17, 2010)

I like the furred ones a lot. Will be adding a mix of both fur and scales for my suit when i start on it someday.


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 17, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Personally I find the look of an all out furry dragon rediculous.  It does not mean I'll treat a person like shit or something just because they have a furry furry dragon costume. It's just a personal thing...I personally would just like to see more suit makers experimenting with different techniques and materials so scalie costumes look like scalies.
> .



i have done a few suits where i combined both a furred and scaled look
i have nothing against solid fur but adding scales into the mix is so much more fun to make

http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=6926141





http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=7771142





http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=1487442





http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=6733611


----------



## Flarveon (Mar 17, 2010)

@Beastcub: You make furry dragons look amazing ;w; 

I just wanted to see how people felt about furry dragons as opposed to scaled, its nice to know its an even answer both sides.  Maybe when I get a spyro one to oppose my Cynder one, I should get him both scaled and furred in a way~


----------



## Keryu (Mar 17, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> i have done a few suits where i combined both a furred and scaled look
> i have nothing against solid fur but adding scales into the mix is so much more fun to make
> 
> http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=6926141
> ...


Beastcub, you don't count, your suits are just too awesome that you can't count in this matter XDD jk jk yous suits are just made of win -w-


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 17, 2010)

theyre good.  theres WAY too much time put into fursuits to say that "theyre not accepted"


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 18, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> theyre good.  theres WAY too much time put into fursuits to say that "theyre not accepted"


 
Time does not always equal anything of value. Otherwise a certain fur-bid seller would be rolling in cash as she attempts to peddle things she spent a lot time making, but didn't bother to do good research into costume making itself. I don't think that person is a furry, but she tried a dragon once. I don't know what she was thinking but the only thing it could resemble was a costume attempt gone freakishly wrong, and it walked out of a trash mound and haunts the world in revenge for even being brought into existence.

Err...point is. You may spend a lot of time on a costume. It won't exactly mean anything if you didn't do your research first.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 18, 2010)

I just got my dragon fursuit today. Hope to post it soon.
I need to get someone to take a pick of it that i know dosent mind im a furry.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 18, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> *wise words*



in my experience the professional builders can take less time to get things done. just going around talking to people at cons the newer ones take weeks to figure out how to make a head where as the veterans could do it in a few hours if they really wanted to. Compare Trpdwarf's and my suits. I'm fairly sure I can spend more time on a suit because I need to figure out the basics, that doesn't make mine any prettier.


----------



## KashakuTatsu (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm with trp on this one. I'm a massive purist with dragons and don't like the fuzzy suits, no matter the type of fur style used. If I ever get one made, or work on one myself (I say if cause I'm not even sure I want a suit) it'd be full on scaled work. If I had the money/time to spend I'd prefer the scales to move and reflect with some realism. 

Keep thinking of at least making the wings and horns, but the size they'd have to be for them to not tweak my peeve button I'd be hard for me to figure out how not to knock someone in the face when trying to turn around XD. Obvious answer is to create them folded, but I'd want them to be able to fully open and fold without risk of snapping a bendable wire.  

suits do look awesome in comparison to a lot of the others I've seen tho lol


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 18, 2010)

I got my fursuit yesterday, he is a couple pics


View attachment 9537
View attachment 9538


----------



## quayza (Mar 18, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> i have done a few suits where i combined both a furred and scaled look
> i have nothing against solid fur but adding scales into the mix is so much more fun to make
> 
> http://www.beastcub.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=6926141
> ...



These are F***ing awsome!


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't like fursuits myself and don't own them, but they look pretty damn good.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 18, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> i have done a few suits where i combined both a furred and scaled look
> i have nothing against solid fur but adding scales into the mix is so much more fun to make.



No offense meant Beastcub but unless it's a mane sort of thing like you tend to see with easties, I don't like seeing fur at all on a dragon costume. Call it personal preference.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 19, 2010)

Cynder ftw


----------



## Flarveon (Mar 19, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Cynder ftw



Yep, Aussie Cynder ftw she'll be at all the conventions here in australia this year!


----------



## InuAkiko (Mar 20, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> Time does not always equal anything of value. Otherwise a certain fur-bid seller would be rolling in cash as she attempts to peddle things she spent a lot time making, but didn't bother to do good research into costume making itself. I don't think that person is a furry, but she tried a dragon once. I don't know what she was thinking but the only thing it could resemble was a costume attempt gone freakishly wrong, and it walked out of a trash mound and haunts the world in revenge for even being brought into existence.


 
I lol'd so hard. She just needs to stop good god

Aaanyways, I only like fur on a dragon suit if it is an eastern design, and even then I feel it only looks good on certain spots. Now what I'd really like to know is what kind of materials can be used instead of fur to get a nice scale look? I think having that as more common knowledge would bring about some more scaled suits.

Edit-btw Beastcub, I really do like your dragons <3


----------



## Squattle (Mar 23, 2010)

I LOVE Cynder. She's SO cute! And I personally LOVE fur. I would have snatched her up myself had I had the money. She's such a cutie.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 26, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> I got my fursuit yesterday, he is a couple pics
> 
> 
> View attachment 9537
> View attachment 9538



thats scary 0_0)


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 26, 2010)

I think that people who run around in dragon suits are interesting.
You dont see many well done dragon fursuits... although I do agree with the first poster... sometimes seeing everything as "furry" isnt exactly.. interesting.

Dragons have scales.. but then again, scale fabric is very hard to come by.. especially in bulk (unless youve got contacts!!).

But I like the suit, colors mesh well and I think it would be an interesting addition to those that ive seen.


As for the others .. pictures... holy moly cow-a-roni.... Those are ridiculously awesome... although the one standing up on the stand, I thought a sword was coming out of its ass at first glance... v_v


----------



## Flarveon (Mar 27, 2010)

Squattle said:


> I LOVE Cynder. She's SO cute! And I personally LOVE fur. I would have snatched her up myself had I had the money. She's such a cutie.



Sadly no ones recognised her here in aus 
And she is a cutie <3 I will most likely put her up for sale as a full suit next year if I need the funds to move out though.


----------



## Bandit Braith (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know much about like...dragons in general.


but I've played alot of games with fluffy dragons...and I just like furry dragons more in general.

in my the back of my mind I'm thinking of a very long, serpent-like white fluffy dragon.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 29, 2010)

Bandit Braith said:


> I don't know much about like...dragons in general.
> 
> 
> but I've played alot of games with fluffy dragons...and I just like furry dragons more in general.
> ...


 
Someone who likes dragons is fine by me.:grin:

My fursonia does have some fur not white tho.
My fursuit of my dragon dosent have scales, it is fuzzy tho


----------



## lexx_kyloth (Aug 30, 2014)

I am a Dragon myself, well a dragon human hybrid... and never really cared for the FUR-suit of Dragons. I feel if you're a scalie... go all the way! 

I have a bodysuit for my fursona, it's snakeskin. I call it my "AlterEgo Skin" and I just toss clothes on over that.
My whole ideology, is us dragons are not fluffy  we are scaly


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Aug 30, 2014)

lexx_kyloth said:


> I am a Dragon myself, well a dragon human hybrid... and never really cared for the FUR-suit of Dragons. I feel if you're a scalie... go all the way!
> 
> I have a bodysuit for my fursona, it's snakeskin. I call it my "AlterEgo Skin" and I just toss clothes on over that.
> My whole ideology, is us dragons are not fluffy  we are scaly



Can you please not post in threads that have been dead for 4 years?
Yeah? Thanks


----------

